

RFduino: iPhone, Bluetooth 4.0, Arduino Compatible Board - tnorthcutt
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1608192864/rfduino-iphone-bluetooth-40-arduino-compatible-boa

======
ImprovedSilence
I love the idea and uses for stuff like this, but it's not until something
like a household of these appliances talk to single box with a gsm module [1]
that can talk to your phone from anywhere, that this will be ubiquitous.

[1] <http://labs.arduino.cc/GPRS/Index>

~~~
ippisl
The problem with gsm is that it eats batteries. For many "internet of things"
applications , a long range , low speed, low power network might be a better
match.

For example [1].

[1]<http://www.coronis.com/en/key_features.html>

~~~
ImprovedSilence
well, my point was to have several devices utilizing bluetoooth(or any other
low power/short range comms) to talk to a central unit, that could be plugged
in, that then conveys info via gsm. the more I think about it though, the more
it would make sense to just have your central "hub" hooked into a router
instead...

